# Eastern PA/New Jersey Sub for Hire



## 6.2F350 (Jan 27, 2015)

2015 F350 with 8ft western contractor grade plow for hire. Driver is reliable and has a clean driving record. Call or Text Eric at 610-393-0128 if interested. Thank you.


----------



## stingfellohawk (Dec 20, 2015)

Have you found anyone yet? I'm looking to link up with someone as well. I'm in Bucks County and I have a CTL/skid loader with 8' box blade.


----------

